# Wood choice for plane totes.



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm refurbishing some planes and need to make new totes.

I have have searched and found several entries related to the process, but little info on the choice of wood.

I have some cherry blocks I saved from becoming firewood. 
Some of it has wavy grain and is really pretty.
Most is less than 12" long so I won't likely be making doors or drawer fronts with it.
I got it planning to turn some bowls, but I have two huge pickup loads.

Would this be a good choice of wood for a tote?
.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe someone will have a reason why not, but cherry sounds good to me.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't think of any reason not to use cherry. I've used bubinga, wenge, and rosewood (of course). As long as you post pictures when you're done, I fully support cherry


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Good enough for Lie-Nielsen….


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

i love real rose wood and i loved a set of walnut ones and then i got a set of cocoa-bola for a 604 that i am refurbishing its a real nice plane i like the late model bedrocks for the better frog adjustment so this set of bedrocks will be my go to planes i think unless i find something i like more a new 4 from lie Nilson is over 300 bucks i am not sure why it costs so much but they are going to do away with their dealers to increase their margins i wish them luck i still want a set of them its just hard to spend the kind of money a jointer costs for any hand plane any way i am ranting ya i think the cherry will be nice get a good pattern the nicest totes i have seen come from mike wischmann they look like my fine guitars well made for sure i have seen bad totes too to square like the stock Stanley i don't know why people think the stock totes are any good but they buy them up for sure


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd have no problem using cherry.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I like cherry. I make mine out of Bubinga.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I think any wood would be fine to use… I made one out of Redwood and its on a plane I use on a regular basis. The tote holds up just fine for being a softer wood.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Thedude obviously doesn't have any punctuation marks on his keyboard.
Bill


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^lol, Bill. I bought some replacement handles via LJ recommendation from a guy on Ebay. They are walnut and they are fantastic. They were also cheaper than I'm willing to make them for.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bill I think I save punctuation for letters and things that matter this is a message board not and English test.

iF you have a complaint about me have the courtesy and the balls to do it in a pm !

I think the only posts you make are about wither people type with their caps on or if they use punctuation marks you are an anal retentive little man!

I know its hard for you but try to stay on topic wither i punctuate or not is not relevant to this topic.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Those are really pretty wingate.

Really, any kind of wood should be fine as long as it is somewhat hard. It's really just personal preference.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Dude! Just trying to read the post easily. Not meant to be a slam.
Whatever works for you is fine with me.
I'll go back to my rehab on the #7 jointer.
Bill


----------

